# Help plz to sublimate a Hi-vis Vest



## shrek1802 (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi there I was wanting to no if I could sublimate a Hi-vis Vest and if so what time and temp would u recomend please thanks


----------



## deenastee (Mar 31, 2006)

shrek1802 said:


> Hi there I was wanting to no if I could sublimate a Hi-vis Vest and if so what time and temp would u recomend please thanks


You should be able to as long as its polyester. Just be careful with the reflective strips, make sure thats poly also. As far as press times follow your vendors recomendations.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

If this is OSHA hi vis...probably sublimation will not work well as sub ink bonds with the polyester fibers and dyes them...so with yellow or orange vest, you will get color shift..ie if you are printing red on yellow..the image will most probably be green


----------

